# How do I run wires after removing ceiling on porch?



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

rafters to joist to the walls there isn't room to slide the romex along the top of the walls,or just drill thru the raft/joist above that wall keeping it low out of sight.opens that room up for sure.test some wood boring bits to take a single romex and double romex


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't get your question. The wiring and box looks fine as it is. Why do you need to drill anything? There is no room above for it (the cable) to be "subject to physical damage" so it can lay on top just like it is.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

1) Yes
2) You can keep the same Romex.


----------



## tahens (Jun 5, 2012)

J. V. said:


> I don't get your question. The wiring and box looks fine as it is. Why do you need to drill anything? There is no room above for it (the cable) to be "subject to physical damage" so it can lay on top just like it is.


Thanks for the reply. I am not going to replace the ceiling. I intend to keep the joists exposed, but I would also like to cover the unsightly roof sheathing underside (with nails poking through). Endstate is a vaulted ceiling, joists exposed, wires concealed, and the light box moved to the peak and fixed to the center beam.


----------



## silversport (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome from another FFX county member. I'll post a picture of my porch ceiling tonight for an idea of what the final result may look like -- mine is stained paneling but no rafter ties.


----------



## goosebarry (Mar 28, 2012)

You could run it in conduit along the ridge and box it in a faux beam.
That will take care of most of the wire except the one wire going off to the right. Is that going to a light or a switch?

Do you have a drawing of wiring from the source? This will help layout the shortest routing and minimize exposed conduit/wiring.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

tahens said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am not going to replace the ceiling. I intend to keep the joists exposed, but I would also like to cover the unsightly roof sheathing underside (with nails poking through). Endstate is a vaulted ceiling, joists exposed, wires concealed, and the light box moved to the peak and fixed to the center beam.


So you are just making it nice and neat as there will be no ceiling? Right?
If yes, use conduit and paint it. Looks great.
Or try and hide the cables. I did not understand what you were actually doing until now. :thumbsup:


----------



## IntexInspector (Jun 7, 2012)

Are you planning on installing collar ties and therefore have a "flat section near the peak for a light or ceiling fan when you remove the horizontal ceiling joist?


----------



## tahens (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks, J.V.
Conduit is an option I am considering. I hope to he able to conceal the wires behind the backing that I put on the bottom of the rafters-- but then I'll either have to drill the rafters or run a channel as a faux beam at the peak I think.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

tahens said:


> Thanks, J.V.
> Conduit is an option I am considering. I hope to he able to conceal the wires behind the backing that I put on the bottom of the rafters-- but then I'll either have to drill the rafters or run a channel as a faux beam at the peak I think.


Just drill the rafters... and hope the wires are long enough to do what you need.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Keep in mind that if you put the fixture box at the peak, you will either need to space it down a little bit or build a flat spot so the fixture has the clearance needed for the canopy.


----------

